# 240sx won't start



## RS91 (Sep 13, 2004)

I've had this problem for quite sometime now. I already took it to nissan dealer but they were not able to fix it. When my car starts the car runs fine. The problems is that the car dies intermittently. It does not matter whether the engine is hot or cold. There are time when the engine dies it is difficult to start again but other time it start right up. I already replaced the distributor assembly and fuel pump. What could it be?

Thanks


----------



## sabrex (Apr 1, 2004)

RS91 said:


> I've had this problem for quite sometime now. I already took it to nissan dealer but they were not able to fix it. When my car starts the car runs fine. The problems is that the car dies intermittently. It does not matter whether the engine is hot or cold. There are time when the engine dies it is difficult to start again but other time it start right up. I already replaced the distributor assembly and fuel pump. What could it be?
> 
> Thanks


Does your car have an AFM (Air flow meter) ? 
It might be that simple but im no expert and im i dont know if your car is like the ones in the UK.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

RS91 said:


> I've had this problem for quite sometime now. I already took it to nissan dealer but they were not able to fix it. When my car starts the car runs fine. The problems is that the car dies intermittently. It does not matter whether the engine is hot or cold. There are time when the engine dies it is difficult to start again but other time it start right up. I already replaced the distributor assembly and fuel pump. What could it be?
> 
> Thanks


Clean the Grounding straps.
And replace the fuel feed sensor. If you can, get another ECU www.car-parts.com and swap it out. You may find that there is a board error and nothing else. Many of the gremlins will not show on a test as due to the intermittant signal inputs.
Just some ideas


----------

